
Developers Should Play by the Platform Rules, or Expect a Smackdown - itafroma
http://allthingsd.com/20130410/dear-developers-play-by-the-platform-rules-or-expect-a-smackdown/
======
jack-r-abbit
_[Ribbon] flipped out, wrote a huffy blog[1] post about the incident_

uh... that blog post doesn't look anything like "flipping out" or "huffy".

[1] [http://blog.ribbon.co/an-update-on-in-stream-payments-on-
twi...](http://blog.ribbon.co/an-update-on-in-stream-payments-on-twitter/)

